# Strange email scam?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I know I don't owe anyone any money and I have never used certapay,
How the heck could someone have the guts to try this on me?

Guess I should forward this to the authorities eh?



> From: [email protected]
> Subject: INTERAC: Email Money Transfer
> Date: April 1, 2006 6:08:24 AM EST (CA)
> To: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

0


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

This scammer is on Shaw cable and not with the Sympatico network,
Does that mean that Bell won't investigate?

I hope Bell does something.



> Thank you for your recent message regarding Bell Sympatico Internet
> Service. You can expect a response from a Sympatico Member Services
> representative shortly.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

You see the scam right? 

The link is to ssl-certapay.com --- which is a completely different domain than certapay.com.


"Registrant / Admin Contact :
PERSON
Lisa ENGLAND (ENGLAN2-BMN-PE)
518 Old Mill Rd
21108 Millersville
UNITED STATES 
phone : +843 33846555
fax : 
e-mail : [email protected]"

Phony Whois information, no doubt. Note the use of a European style phone number and European conventions in the address (Zip code before City, lack of state) and a throwaway Yahoo free webmail (untraceable) email.


Here is where that site is hosted, in Spain at ono.com - complain here.

Registrant:
Cableuropa SA [NORG-3854901]
C\ Basauri, 7
E-28023 Aravaca. SPAIN

Administrative contact: 
Nicolas Chapa [NOCO-6354701] 
Address: Basauri 7-9 Urbanizacion La Florida
28023 Aravaca. SPAIN
Phone: +34.911809300
Fax: +34.911809600
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Blah Blah Blah from Bell...



> Greetings ,
> 
> We regret to inform you that Sympatico Member Services has no
> affiliation with a service provided by INTERAC regarding email money
> ...


----------

